# (almost) FREE PINSTRIPING for you bucket !



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm learning to pinstripe this year and I need as much practice as possible ! ! !

For $40, I'm willing to do daily drivers or worse. I don't think I'm good enough to do show quality stuff yet so keep it street. I like lowriders, I'm not into the hot rod stuff. I live in Orange County and I work in Carson, CA. All I need is a quit work area and some time. I can work on weekends and evenings. It's very helpful if you have a picture or design in mind that I can copy or work off of.

I would do it for free, but I only want to deal with people that are serious, (gas prices are killing me too!). I will post pics of sample work soon ! If you don't like the way it looks, it can be wiped off and I won't charge. You can't lose !! 

I'm also willing to do bikes, motorcycles, or almost anything else within reason. Call me to set something up if your interested.

Curly
562-208-8380 cell


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

im interested, but want to see those pics


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

why can't you be in dallas???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought you were from Texas?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you dont need a car to practice how to pinstripe :twak:.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 30 2005, 09:41 PM
> *you dont need a car to practice how to pinstripe :twak:.
> [snapback]2661745[/snapback]​*


yeah but he could start getting known... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 30 2005, 09:02 PM
> *yeah but he could start getting known... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2661850[/snapback]​*


i know pinstripping wipes off but if youre gonna practice then du your own car so people can see your work if not do your box or some shit around the house. i striped a fucking lamp for crying out loud i didnt even use a stripe brush.


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Who's the dude who candied up his toilet? That shit was sick.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Jan 30 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Who's the dude who candied up his toilet?  That shit was sick.
> [snapback]2661903[/snapback]​*


dunno but that was bad ass. my homie did his pc,bike, and half the shit in the kitchen. im still getting used to stripping dont plan on going public till im good enough.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Jan 30 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Who's the dude who candied up his toilet?  That shit was sick.
> [snapback]2661903[/snapback]​*


STREET SWEEPAZ did one I think.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 30 2005, 06:24 PM
> *I'm learning to pinstripe this year and I need as much practice as possible ! ! !
> 
> For $40, I'm willing to do daily drivers or worse. I don't think I'm good enough to do show quality stuff yet so keep it street. I like lowriders, I'm not into the hot rod stuff. I live in Orange County and I work in Carson, CA. All I need is a quit work area and some time. I can work on weekends and evenings. It's very helpful if you have a picture or design in mind that I can copy or work off of.
> ...



Send me some samples! I near by In Oceanside, My ride is on my avator


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 30 2005, 07:24 PM
> *I'm learning to pinstripe this year and I need as much practice as possible ! ! !
> 
> For $40, I'm willing to do daily drivers or worse. I don't think I'm good enough to do show quality stuff yet so keep it street. I like lowriders, I'm not into the hot rod stuff. I live in Orange County and I work in Carson, CA. All I need is a quit work area and some time. I can work on weekends and evenings. It's very helpful if you have a picture or design in mind that I can copy or work off of.
> ...


i got a big body im planing on painting some time this year you can practice on that YOU DO ANY LEAFING?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Jan 30 2005, 09:56 PM
> *i got a big body im planing on painting some time this year you can practice on that YOU DO ANY LEAFING?
> [snapback]2662369[/snapback]​*



I've done some variegated leaf. It's the kind with the colored pattern in it. The common gold/silver leaf with the swirl pattern, I haven't done. I know how it's done though. I can do a sample and you can tell me what you think. Call me and we'll talk.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

here are a couple of designs that I copied from a book that I did on tile.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 looks good i'm interested i'll call you tommorow


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 30 2005, 10:41 PM
> *here are a couple of designs that I copied from a book that I did on tile.
> [snapback]2662493[/snapback]​*


that looks good. I'll see you Saturday. I might have another ride for you to practice on too.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2005, 12:41 AM
> *here are a couple of designs that I copied from a book that I did on tile.
> [snapback]2662493[/snapback]​*


Shit, sign me up, you can practice on my Bumper Kit. PM me with a day.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 31 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Shit, sign me up, you can practice on my Bumper Kit. PM me with a day.
> [snapback]2664509[/snapback]​*


I'm down to work on your bumper kit. I work 6:30-5 M-F. I've got time after work and on the weekends. I'm going to check out one car this Saturday and Superbowl is this Sunday! Call me so we can work out a time.

Curly
562-208-8380


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looks cool, good luck, post some pics of the stuff you do on these cars and dont mess up that 61 PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2005, 12:41 AM
> *here are a couple of designs that I copied from a book that I did on tile.
> [snapback]2662493[/snapback]​*



looks really good bro, and believe me, I am critical :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I'm down to work on your bumper kit. I work 6:30-5 M-F. I've got time after work and on the weekends. I'm going to check out one car this Saturday and Superbowl is this Sunday! Call me so we can work out a time.
> 
> Curly
> ...


Anytime homie, Let me know what day is cool with you and we'll hook some shit up.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

wow bro...that looks great..looks like you have a future...great job bro...and dont pay any attention to DIPPINIT....hes special ya know...kinda rainmanish to be honest...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Pinstripping looks good so far man ....... i dont have the brushes to do what you do there ... I just have a few Sword stripers for long lines....



-- I would send you a painted toilet seat cover if you would be interested in doing...... 

I could do a seat cover for you too for you to advertise with !!!!!!!!!!!!







I want my next one to be Like it was a information sign - When You open the lid & behind the lid & under the seat is a Plexiglass mirror stripped with shop info on it .......


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 31 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Pinstripping looks good so far man ....... i dont have the brushes to do what you do there ... I just have a few Sword stripers for long lines....
> -- I would send you a painted toilet seat cover if you would be interested in doing......
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliments.. they are appreciated and encouraging. I'm down to do a toilet seat !! fuck it ! I haven't learned to do lettering yet. Let's work something out though..

Here is another sample. Keep in mind, it's alot easier to do a small square piece than an actual car. The angles are completely different. And, pictures hide the small mistakes that kill it in person. That being said, I would say that my samples look better in person than in pictures.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Thanks for the compliments.. they are appreciated and encouraging. I'm down to do a toilet seat !! fuck it ! I haven't learned to do lettering yet. Let's work something out though..
> 
> Here is another sample. Keep in mind, it's alot easier to do a small square piece than an actual car. The angles are completely different. And, pictures hide the small mistakes that kill it in person. That being said, I would say that my samples look better in person than in pictures.
> [snapback]2666897[/snapback]​*


 :0 LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Thanks for the compliments.. they are appreciated and encouraging. I'm down to do a toilet seat !! fuck it ! I haven't learned to do lettering yet. Let's work something out though..
> 
> Here is another sample. Keep in mind, it's alot easier to do a small square piece than an actual car. The angles are completely different. And, pictures hide the small mistakes that kill it in person. That being said, I would say that my samples look better in person than in pictures.
> [snapback]2666897[/snapback]​*


yeah thats why my boy and i striped a old fridge,a bal, a lamp. shit with convex shapes. know where i can get 10/0 long handle swords


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What can you do on my 61? Hood, trunk, sides?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jan 31 2005, 11:19 PM
> *What can you do on my 61? Hood, trunk, sides?
> [snapback]2667019[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 Damn, that is nice, and you can cruise by the beach in that :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Thanks for the compliments.. they are appreciated and encouraging. I'm down to do a toilet seat !! fuck it ! I haven't learned to do lettering yet. Let's work something out though..
> 
> Here is another sample. Keep in mind, it's alot easier to do a small square piece than an actual car. The angles are completely different. And, pictures hide the small mistakes that kill it in person. That being said, I would say that my samples look better in person than in pictures.
> [snapback]2666897[/snapback]​*




-- Let me paint up another toilet seat here ... I want this one to be Lime green, kandy Organic green over silverbase & Flakes, With silver & or gold leafing thru some of it...... What about a glass Mirror for my car - Maybe I can paint it & then you can stripe it ??? I can do the lettering by vinyl plotter & airbrush effects ..... 

-- LMK if you want to do something , maybe work out a deal -- I can paint a few panels for ya , send them for you to stripe & use them for your own good ... that way you dont have to bother with painting them yourself -- ?????? Unless your good at painting too - LMK 

I dont know - whatever comes to mind ..LMK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

If the toilet seat has doo-doo splashed up on it do you just stripe around it??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jan 31 2005, 09:19 PM
> *What can you do on my 61? Hood, trunk, sides?
> [snapback]2667019[/snapback]​*


I can do a simple design on the hood and trunk and around the door handles. I don't think my long lines are good enough to be on the 61, it's a long car! Get back to me later and I'll let you know how It's going. I'm still down to check your other ride on Saturday.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah STREET SWEEPAZ did the toilet seat and hes know for it,LOL


----------



## fat_cow_2000 (Dec 23, 2002)

post the toilet seats pic, good stuff!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Kandy Paint for that ass !!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I did this real quick while bullshitting with homies in the shop . I painted it out in the open & really didnt give a shit if it had dust on it or if it needed more clear ......... ITS as SHITTER SEAT !!!!!!

My next one will be even nicer !!!!!!!!! My first red one aint as nice so i wont even post it - Its just flaked out , Thats all!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 2 2005, 01:32 AM
> *I did this real quick while bullshitting with homies in the shop . I painted it out in the open & really didnt give a shit if it had dust on it or if it needed more clear ......... ITS as SHITTER SEAT !!!!!!
> 
> My next one will be even nicer !!!!!!!!! My first red one aint as nice so i wont even post it - Its just flaked out , Thats all!!!
> [snapback]2672704[/snapback]​*


do the whole toilet :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i love the toilet seat but those pinstrippin hella good n for 40 dollars man u should live her


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Here is a sample of the gold leaf that i've done. I'm pinstriping this bike right now. I will have it as a sample for this weekend. The photos hide alot of small mistakes.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 BLACK GLASSHOUSE OVER HERE....IN CARSON....AND MY HOMIES 65 RAG CADILLAC...GETTING PRIMERED YELLOW THIS WEEK...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn i wish my car was painted or primered at least...id have you do some pinstripe and silver leaf if u do that :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 3 2005, 12:26 AM
> *TTT
> [snapback]2677386[/snapback]​*


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

can you do siler leafing? but with curves?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Feb 3 2005, 08:43 PM
> *can you do siler leafing?  but with curves?
> [snapback]2681046[/snapback]​*



PM me your number ! I misplaced it. ... I haven't done silver yet. I know how to do it though. I will put together a sample next week.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

how long have you been practicing??


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Feb 3 2005, 11:10 PM
> *how long have you been practicing??
> [snapback]2681656[/snapback]​*


A couple of months. I did a little bit of artwork in the past so it's a natural thing for me. My goal is to be doing show worthy material by June. It's going to take alot of practice so keep the requests coming !!! I'm almost done striping that yellow bike. I'll post the pics this weekend.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 4 2005, 10:20 AM
> *A couple of months. I did a little bit of artwork in the past so it's a natural thing for me. My goal is to be doing show worthy material by June. It's going to take alot of practice so keep the requests coming !!! I'm almost done striping that yellow bike. I'll post the pics this weekend.
> [snapback]2682537[/snapback]​*


Check your PM!!!!!  I have a 1976 GlassHouse, that you can go crazy with, it's not ready for paint yet, but i'm willing to donate it, so you can practice before you start doing the cars with good paintjobs. Just a thought. Hit me up if you're interested.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

looks good i like :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

so whats up curly? done any yet?

i think ive decided to get my car primered first and as soon as i do, i want you to do a lil somethin on it...

and my laptop too


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 9 2005, 08:41 PM
> *so whats up curly? done any yet?
> 
> i think ive decided to get my car primered first and as soon as i do, i want you to do a lil somethin on it...
> ...



Sorry for the late reply. I've worked on one car and practiced on another. I've been working on something almost everyday. Seems like everyone wants gold/silver leaf so I'm trying to learn as fast as possible. I should have some more pictures up soon. Things are looking real good so far.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

looks pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 10 2005, 11:53 PM
> *Sorry for the late reply. I've worked on one car and practiced on another. I've been working on something almost everyday. Seems like everyone wants gold/silver leaf so I'm trying to learn as fast as possible. I should have some more pictures up soon. Things are looking real good so far.
> [snapback]2710376[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

tight ill let you know

do u drive out to a persons house? or meet up somewhere?

i would imagine you need a couple hours to do something


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Have you tried swairls yet? Give me a call.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 11 2005, 03:12 PM
> *tight ill let you know
> 
> do u drive out to a persons house? or meet up somewhere?
> ...



If it's a reasonable distance, I'll drive and meet you at your place....Your right, since I'm just beginning, It takes me a while to get going. A simple design may take an hour. Leaf and pinstripe will take the whole day.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Feb 11 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Have you tried swairls yet?  Give me a call.
> [snapback]2714169[/snapback]​*


I've been lagging on that bro. I've been working with the silver/gold leaf. I have the right brushes and everything, just need some practice time to do swirls and letters. Talk to you soon.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

shit i may need to get the merc under the brush...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 12 2005, 12:05 AM
> *I've been lagging on that bro. I've been working with the silver/gold leaf. I have the right brushes and everything, just need some practice time to do swirls and letters. Talk to you soon.
> [snapback]2714837[/snapback]​*


cool, when im ready i will call u to get down to business....practice that lettering..
i want a lil somethin done :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats alright... I still want the silver leafing.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Feb 12 2005, 08:28 AM
> *Thats alright...  I still want the silver leafing.
> [snapback]2715307[/snapback]​*


The gold/silver leaf is coming along real well. I'll have lot's of samples by the end of this week. I'll keep you posted. Thanks to Chris in Compton and Smurf in Lynwood for their time.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:biggrin: looks really good man, keep it up


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey homie Im interested in your work. I got a ride you can practice on. Hit me up. 

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 14 2005, 01:47 AM
> *TTT
> [snapback]2722296[/snapback]​*


What's up Dog, thanks for coming out to the house to show your skills. That's my Bumperkit right there, this was the Homies first time doing letters and they looked prettygood to me, it takes skills to do that kind of stuff freehand, and Homeboy went at it like if he's been doing this for years.   :thumbsup:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2005, 01:52 PM
> *What's up Dog, thanks for coming out to the house to show your skills. That's my Bumperkit right there, this was the Homies first time doing letters and they looked prettygood to me, it takes skills to do that kind of stuff freehand, and Homeboy went at it like if he's been doing this for years.    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2723796[/snapback]​*


Damm doggy, that shit is tight!! I just talked to Mario and I should be getting my shit painted real soon!


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 14 2005, 01:50 AM
> *The gold/silver leaf is coming along real well. I'll have lot's of samples by the end of this week. I'll keep you posted. Thanks to Chris in Compton and Smurf in Lynwood for their time.
> [snapback]2722302[/snapback]​*


Sup dog! You got some skills! I'm hoping to have my 68 Impala painted within the next couple of weeks. I'm painting it black with a silver pearl and was looking to silver leaf it.
Hit me up!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Check it out everyone. Here are some more sample of what I can do. All the rain kept me from working on cars. I'm doing well with small designs (hood/trunk) and with silver/gold leaf. I still need alot of practice on long straight lines, swirls, & letters.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Hmmmm...........the Gator might look alright with some stripes.  Curly, I'll call you tommorow.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 7 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Hmmmm...........the Gator might look alright with some stripes.  Curly, I'll call you tommorow.
> [snapback]2822233[/snapback]​*


  


i hope u dont raise your prices before I get a chance to call you

let me get a raincheck!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

looks like a Dietel & Dietel book on the shelf  didnt know ChE's had to learn much programming.


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Hey Jamie,
Where u getting your gold leaf from. are u ordering it or just getting it from your local hobby shop, paint supply store,etc. I'm just wonder where can i get my rolls and pat from.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 7 2005, 10:39 PM
> *looks like a Dietel & Dietel book on the shelf  didnt know ChE's had to learn much programming.
> [snapback]2822335[/snapback]​*


I need something to read on those long trips to Vegas.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Mar 8 2005, 05:18 AM
> *Hey Jamie,
> Where u getting your gold leaf from. are u ordering it or just getting it from your local hobby shop, paint supply store,etc. I'm just wonder where can i get my rolls and pat from.
> [snapback]2822778[/snapback]​*


I am ordering gold leaf through The Gold Leaf Company in New York. www.goldleafcompany.com 718-815-8802, Steve Martinez
There are dozens of gold leaf dealers. I haven't shoped around for the best deal yet. Steve gives good service and standard pricing. He sell the gold in sheets and rolls. I don't know what you mean by "pat".


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 7 2005, 10:33 PM
> *
> i hope u dont raise your prices before I get a chance to call you
> 
> ...


My pinstriping is barely good enough to charge anything. It will be a while if ever before I "get expensive". The leaf work is real gold so I have to pass on the price of that. I'll give you a deal on the pinstriping if it's good enough for you.


----------



## Lincoln TC (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Much props Homie, your pinstripping is coming along very well.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

www.coastairbrush.com is a good place to buy pinstriping gear and materials


----------



## ese brown (Jan 29, 2005)

uffin: your work looks real good u got skills 
peace ese.


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

keep on praticing! im not an expert but if you need any tips ask me, did u later out line those leaf letters you did?? would look real good after that and work on putting your lines closer together


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

leafing looks great. What are u using to turn it with??


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

nice ass work 
any new pic's


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i need some silver strippin done on my regal sky, hit me up homie i left you a im.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's some nice work man. it all looks good. what kind of paint and brushes do you use for pinstriping, could you post a pic?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Update

I've got a car i'm working on now and a few others that are waiting. They take longer to complete but I'll post pictures little by little. I'm replying to posts that are relevent to the topic and that have not already been answered. I also PM or call anyone requesting work. I'm checking this topic regularly so I don't want anyone to think I'm ignoring everyone.
Thanks!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE WORK! I MIGHT NEED SOMETHINGS DONE ON MY PEDALCAR!!! WOW NICE WORK KEEP UP THE GOODWORK!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

work looks good,whats your price for leafing and stripe on a car/


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

any more pics?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

homie gonna come through and hook my ride up at the end of the month so illl for sure post some up if no one else does.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ill have the pics up by the end of the week homies


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

heres a littl snippet


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

his ideas r nice but the lines r real shaky r u laying tape down or freehanding it?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I think he's freehanding, that's the way he practiced on my Bumper-Kit. Cool Guy.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

the little lines he free handed using a magnetic straigh rail as a guide. hell of a cool ass guy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like wut he did


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 28 2005, 10:23 AM
> *the little lines he free handed using a magnetic straigh rail as a guide. hell of a cool ass guy.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i like wut he did
> [snapback]3065746[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: That's what really matters.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hell yeah in the end thas wut its all about. wait a while and ill put up more pics so you guys could see the full thing. homie hooked it big time


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2005, 12:18 AM
> *his ideas r nice but the lines r real shaky r u laying tape down or freehanding it?
> [snapback]3064377[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the feedback! I'm not using pinstriping tape. I'm laying out some fineline tape for reference and I use a magnetic strip when a body line is not available to follow. My lines are coming along pretty well. I try to challenge myself on each job.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

looks good, brent is right on the shakey lines but youre still learning..

im still gonna have you come by...and its gonna be sooner than later, hope youre not too busy to work around my extremely tight schedule.
 keep it up


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i agree, good ideas but the lines arent even. hard to keep a steady hand, i couldnt do it. just keep striping the hell out of everything, can never get enough practice in anything


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Apr 28 2005, 05:17 PM
> *looks good, brent is right on the shakey lines but youre still learning..
> 
> im still gonna have you come by...and its gonna be sooner than later, hope youre not too busy to work around my extremely tight schedule.
> ...


My schedule is ok right now. I'm am getting to big jobs (20-25hrs) within a month and small jobs (5-10hrs) within a week. Where you live also affects how quickly I can get to it. I'm moving from Orange County to Long Beach next month, so that should help me get to LA jobs faster. Give me a call and we will work something out.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

here are some of the better pics of my work so far.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 i got a nice ford wagon for you to do......primered blue...would look good like that caprice....  


let me know


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i live in norwalk and would like to get some pinstriping done to my sisters car for her bday.

here is a pic of it.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn the lasts pics look good....
so do the owners give you ideas??? or do u do your own...cuz im not quite sure how I want it...but if you got good ideas and it looks good like the pictures show...I'd have no problem letting you go wild..

also to the owners...are you clearing the car again to protect the work???


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 28 2005, 11:40 PM
> *i live in norwalk and would like to get some pinstriping done to my sisters car for her bday.
> 
> here is a pic of it.
> [snapback]3070471[/snapback]​*


What kind of primer is the car in? If it's regular primer, it will absorb the pinstripe and it is very difficult or impossible to pinstripe. If it's the high quality primer, it may be ok. give me a call and I'll go look at it.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Apr 29 2005, 08:01 AM
> *damn the lasts pics look good....
> so do the owners give you ideas??? or do u do your own...cuz im not quite sure how I want it...but if you got good ideas and it looks good like the pictures show...I'd have no problem letting you go wild..
> 
> ...


Some people know exactly what they want, and others leave it up to me. If it's up to me, I'll give them an idea of what I think looks good and get approval. Most of the time, I just get a general idea of what they like and I take it from there.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 29 2005, 11:13 AM
> *Some people know exactly what they want, and others leave it up to me. If it's up to me, I'll give them an idea of what I think looks good and get approval. Most of the time, I just get a general idea of what they like and I take it from there.
> [snapback]3072299[/snapback]​*


Q-vo, How you been Homie, I'm glad to see your Pinstripping is coming along real good, much props.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

HE GOT DOWN ON MINE
VERY HAPPY. THANKS DOG


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks pretty good!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, your making quick progress.

Good job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CUTLASS LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: looks good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DAMN GOOD.....


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

In response to an IM i reveived,

Striping can be done with a sticker (like at a used car dealership) or with paint (like at a professional auto dealer). There are 3 common ways to apply the paint.

1) Pinstripe Tape. A special tape is layed down that has a thin line in between. You can brush on the paint and remove the tape to get a perfect line. It's real simple, you could do it without practice. The drawback is you can't do custom work like that and it leave a hard edge that makes it easy to chip off. 

2) Beugler Striping Tool. there is s special tool with a wheel and a paint reservoir that can 'draw' a prefectly even line and you can use a magnetic strip to get it perfectly straight. You can do double or triple lines with no problem. the drawback is that it's limited in ability and it is a professional tool that needs talent

3)Pinstripe Brushes. The traditional method of pinstriping that everybody thinks of when they see pinstriping. There are a variety of brushes and sizes. Drawback is that it requires alot of practice.

I'm learning to do the 'freehand' method #3. I'm also doing gold/silver leaf and I'm currently trying out candy over leaf.

** Special Note about Lettering **

'Drawing' letters is another job entirely. Yes they are painted on, but it requires different brushes and techniques. Some pinstripers do not do lettering and some people just do lettering (sign painters). It is also more expensive than pinstriping in general. I have not learned to do lettering yet. Letters with leaf just requires a stencil and I can do that right now.


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

i like this


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Also, Clearcoat and pinstripe/leaf....

If you want to clearcoat the leaf/pinstripe, that is not a problem. If you are going to paint your car and you want to clearcoat the striping, you have to,
1) Paint with your basecoat
2) Clearcoat and let dry
3) color sand
4) apply pinstripe/leaf
5) Clearcoat entire car again
6) Color sand & Buff

If I try and pinstripe/leaf without set 2 and 3, the pinstripe paint may react with the basecoat and if I make a mistake (which is gaurenteed), I won't be able to wipe it off without ruining your basecoat. This is the only way that I know how to stripe under a clearcoat.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

you work looks real good dogg...the caddy came out clean...i got your number down..ill hit you up as soon as i paint my car


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SD*ANGELA*CALI_@May 3 2005, 03:12 PM
> *i like this
> [snapback]3089935[/snapback]​*


yup thas my ride :biggrin: homie got down on that shit. hopefully itll get him more business.


----------



## natedog (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey so far so good bro...check your pm


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

HERES A FEW PICTURES OF THE WORK HE DID ON MY CADDY


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

I like the way the car came out. That's why it's now on my business card! Thanks for the work. Things are going real well and I'm learning faster than expected. I'll be happy to hook up your next ride!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Homie! You got a PM dawg!!! Hit me back!


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 23 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I like the way the car came out. That's why it's now on my business card! Thanks for the work. Things are going real well and I'm learning faster than expected. I'll be happy to hook up your next ride!
> [snapback]3173057[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

He is in Fort Worth pinstrping a car and I saw his work he is very good looks like a pro hard to belive he has been doing it for less then a year :thumbsup: I will get with you when my caddy is ready maybe you can make a trip back!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

glad to see things are going well :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 23 2005, 12:24 PM~3173057
> *I like the way the car came out. That's why it's now on my business card! Thanks for the work. Things are going real well and I'm learning faster than expected. I'll be happy to hook up your next ride!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hey jamie, it me up becuase i got some more bikes for you... :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 29 2005, 03:58 PM~3715253
> *hey jamie, it me up becuase i got some more bikes for you... :biggrin:
> *


No problem. I lost my nextel radio in a taxi yesterday so call my cell, 562-208-8380.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yea ill call u up and we can set a date. before super show comes. will that be cool??? :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i live in 29 palms, CA its right next to palm sprigs, im in the morngo basin, on MCB 29 palms. ill let you do whatever you want to my shit, as long is its blue grey or white, if you want to work on flame you can outline the flames on my hood. let me know, im only available on weekends tho...

in the 1st pic the hood is dusty and i wiped off a spot to shot the candy/pearl blue.


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

hype... free striping!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wish strippers were free


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

He's not a beginner any more looks like he's got a lot of practice so I do not think it free any more but I am sure he is cheaper than one else and he is very good!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@May 23 2005, 01:16 PM~3173023
> *HERES A FEW PICTURES OF THE WORK HE DID ON MY CADDY
> *



i like the way this caddy came out. :thumbsup: everytime i see it


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

So you charge 40 for pinstriping?
How much do silver leaf?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What's up Curley
I still plan to use you for my ride. Hopefully in 11 months if your still around the area. I'm in japan right now.  I also have a 48 I will be starting on so. Keep getting pratice homie. I'll let you do my ride.


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn, this fool looks like he was practicing years before he even touched a car. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

bump for the homies old topic any one seen any of his new stuff


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

YOUR WORK IS NICE MAN!! PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

HIT ME UP I GOT HOOPER THAT NEEDS SUM PINSTRIPING NOT ALOT JUS A LITTLE TO MAKE IT LOOK DIFFERENT


----------

